# Pin Routing Patterns



## travin69 (Jun 22, 2013)

Can anyone give me a reference for a cnc router person willing to make Pin router templates/patterns?

Thanks, 

Daniel


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Daniel, welcome to the forum.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

What tools do you have? I've always found it very easy to make my own, non-CNC, but the same principle.


----------



## geotek (Mar 4, 2012)

Before I got the CNC Router, I used to make them on a laser. You might check your area for a laser cutting service. They can cut 1/4 plywood like butter.


----------

